# IReport - Subreport Connection setzen



## Tanzbaer79 (20. September 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe einen Subreport in meinen Mainreport eingebaut in dem ich auf eine andere Datenbank als im Mainreport zugreifen will. In den Eigenschaften vom Subreport lässt sich mit "$P{REPORT_CONNECTION}"  die Datenbankverbindung vom Mainreport benutzen. 

Jetzt meine Frage:
Wie läßt sich jetzt mit dem Anlegen eines eigenen Parameters wie etwa "$P{myConnection}" eine Verbindung zu einer anderen Datenbank realisieren? Was muß ich als Value für diesen Parameter angeben?

Ich hoffe es kann mir hier jemand weiterhelfen. 

Danke schon im voraus.

Gruß Tanzbaer


----------



## mr-sansibar (12. März 2007)

Hi!
hast du eine Lösung gefunden.
mich würde es auch interessieren.


----------



## jeipack (13. März 2007)

Mit der Variable $P{REPORT_CONNECTION} wird, sofern vorhanden, die Datenquelle des Subreports benutzt. Du kannst den SQL also gleich im Subreport reinschreiben.

Das ganze als Connection zu übergeben ist glaub ich recht kompliziert. 

Die Alternative wäre die Übergabe eines JavaBeans.. resp. eines Vectors mit JavaBeans.

gruss
jeipack


----------

